# Help me buy !



## digit06 (Jun 23, 2012)

Guys i need a configurations of a cheap upadate to my motherboard+cpu+HDD
Ram my budget is around 5,000 only so please update me which will set me budget  

and no need of gpu ok i am having one gt 560 pci express with me!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

Whatever upgrade you will get in that price, it's better not to upgrade. 5k is unfortunately is bit too less for a motherboard+cpu+HDD upgrade.


----------



## Minion (Jun 23, 2012)

digit06 said:


> Guys i need a configurations of a cheap upadate to my motherboard+cpu+HDD
> Ram my budget is around 5,000 only so please update me which will set me budget
> 
> and no need of gpu ok i am having one gt 560 pci express with me!



What is your current system configuration?


----------



## Xbox (Jun 23, 2012)

It would be a miracle if you get all those mentioned parts for that price..???

Better expand you budget... or just adjust with your current system...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

digit06 said:


> Guys i need a configurations of a cheap upadate to my motherboard+cpu+HDD
> Ram my budget is around 5,000 only so please update me which will set me budget
> 
> and no need of gpu ok i am having one gt 560 pci express with me!



Add another 20K with your budget to get a config.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

Is it really 5k? Or is it a typo for 15k?


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

if 15k decent cpu+mobo+ram+hdd is possible but at 5k Op's best bet is to opt for a second hand woldale / AMD Athlon II cpu based cnfig with 80/160GB HDD - but that may bottleneck the performance of GTX 560.

@ OP - GTX 560 needs a god PSU - what PSU do you have ? and mention your budget once more for confirmation.


----------



## digit06 (Jun 25, 2012)

guys the ust tell me a mother board and cpu configration


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 25, 2012)

Even a 500 GB HDD costs 4K.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

digit06 said:


> guys the ust tell me a mother board and cpu configration



Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor | Processor | Flipkart.com


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2012)

+1
A good combo under 6k.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

but GTX 560 like gfx cards will stay more happy with a quad core cpu - if possible OP should try to find a Athlon II X4 or Phenom II X4 820 / 840 cpu.


----------



## Minion (Jun 26, 2012)

for processor get AMD athlon X4 645 at least.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2012)

Finding a Athlon-II X4 and Phenom+II X4 840 would very hard these days. 
BTW won't Dual Core G620 be fine with GTX-560?


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

^^ yep, that would be fine.

So Op can opt for ASRock H61M-HVGS @ 2.7k and Pentium G620@ 3.4k.


----------



## digit06 (Jul 25, 2012)

thnx guys i  have finally updated my pc  i updated my budget 30,000 



Spoiler



D 3.2 GHz AM3 Phenom II 560 Black Edition Processor|4GB Gskill Ram|Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P|WDC GREEN 320GB|GIGABYTE PW 500W|HD 3000 (on board will replace with Geforce GT 520 2gb)CM 310 Cabinet|Dell 20'' e192h LED Moniter


----------



## Myth (Jul 25, 2012)

After 15 posts and 1 month you decide to update your budget/thread ? Lol.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 25, 2012)

digit06 said:


> thnx guys i  have finally updated my pc  i updated my budget 30,000



So you mean 30k for CPU+MoBo+RAM+HDD ??

think over this..
Intel i5-2400 @ 11.8k
Intel DH67CL @ 5.8k
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB(ST1000DM003) @ 5.6k
G.Skill NK DDR3 2 GB * 2 @ 1.5k

If you want to splurge remaing amount then you may look for this
Corsair Force Series 3 60 GB @ 4.9k

Also you have not mentioned your PSU so you *may* see this PSU 
Seasonic S12II-620 620 Watts @ 5.5k
Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650 Watts @ 6.2k


----------



## Myth (Jul 26, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> So you mean 30k for CPU+MoBo+RAM+HDD ??
> 
> think over this..
> Intel i5-2400 @ 11.8k
> ...



I think he has already purchased the system. The thread's last post was a month ago and OPs signature has changed.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2012)

^^ yep Op has purchased his new rig - config details is inside of the spoiler tag of post no. 16 and congrats to him


----------

